# Odd dove noise and its meaning?



## LovelyBonnie (Feb 23, 2021)

_Hello ^-^ I have a female ringneck dove (Tanna) who has been making interesting noises lately, and I'm a bit confused as to what causes them exactly. _
_[Noise] Alright, straight to the point, ever since Tanna and her mate have settled in their cage, she's been making this 'mmrp' or almost trilling sound that cats usually make. It sounds like a short and quick 'hrrm' when she makes it.

[My thoughts] I've noticed she tends to do this consistently throughout the day and even at night. She tends to hum repeatedly when she is preening herself, resting in place, getting ready to sleep, or when she is dozing. She's also makes this sound regardless of whether or not I'm near her cage. (She even responds more frequently if I imitate the noise back to her c: ) I'm assuming this is a noise of her being content? I've never heard anything about doves humming before. Her mate doesn't make this noise but he's always been quiet and kept to himself, so I don't expect him to start anytime soon. (I don't have any audio recordings unfortunately)

[Extra] She does not show signs of low energy or inactivity, she eats and drinks regularly and has normal droppings. Tanna's very energetic and is constantly moving about and foraging so I'm not sure if it's a health issue or something along those lines. Also, Tanna doesn't have any bands to mark the year she was born but I can safely assume she's around or slightly above a year old ^-^' (I don't know if that's any help, but I thought any extra info might help narrow down why these noises are being made)

[Your thoughts] I wrote this to see if this was a normal noise doves can produce and I'm simply not aware of it? Does anyone have any information on this? If your dove(s) makes this noise, is it linked to a particular action like as my dove is to preening and/or ectera? Should I be concerned about it at all? I'd hate to know if it was caused by stress- or maybe it's just a simple noise and that's that? 
_
_ *Alright, that about wraps this up but any advice or help would be greatly appreciated c: If no one has any information on this, then that's totally fine, I'd understand. Thanks for those who sat through and listened to my rambles, even if you don't respond, I'm glad someone took time out of their day to look at this post. ^-^_


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I've heard that sound you are referring to, but not often and continuously. I think they are happy and content when they do that. Sitting relaxed and with the eyes closed, dozing in the sun. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## LovelyBonnie (Feb 23, 2021)

Marina B said:


> I've heard that sound you are referring to, but not often and continuously. I think they are happy and content when they do that. Sitting relaxed and with the eyes closed, dozing in the sun. Nothing to worry about.


_Oh, I'm glad that this noise isn't anything to be worried about ^-^" Thankyou for the reassurance _


----------



## Tuzoen (Apr 9, 2021)

LovelyBonnie said:


> _Hello ^-^ I have a female ringneck dove (Tanna) who has been making interesting noises lately, and I'm a bit confused as to what causes them exactly. _
> _[Noise] Alright, straight to the point, ever since Tanna and her mate have settled in their cage, she's been making this 'mmrp' or almost trilling sound that cats usually make. It sounds like a short and quick 'hrrm' when she makes it.
> 
> [My thoughts] I've noticed she tends to do this consistently throughout the day and even at night. She tends to hum repeatedly when she is preening herself, resting in place, getting ready to sleep, or when she is dozing. She's also makes this sound regardless of whether or not I'm near her cage. (She even responds more frequently if I imitate the noise back to her c: ) I'm assuming this is a noise of her being content? I've never heard anything about doves humming before. Her mate doesn't make this noise but he's always been quiet and kept to himself, so I don't expect him to start anytime soon. (I don't have any audio recordings unfortunately)
> ...


Hello! I believe I know what you are describing. My Zoe (5 years) has made this ever since she was a squab! She's just noisy, I like to think. She isn't much of a 'talker', but she does tend to make the noise you described when preening, dozing in the sun, etc. I don't think it's anything to worry about, just kind of a cute background blip. 🤭


----------



## LovelyBonnie (Feb 23, 2021)

Tuzoen said:


> Hello! I believe I know what you are describing. My Zoe (5 years) has made this ever since she was a squab! She's just noisy, I like to think. She isn't much of a 'talker', but she does tend to make the noise you described when preening, dozing in the sun, etc. I don't think it's anything to worry about, just kind of a cute background blip. 🤭


_Thankyou for your response, I'm glad to know my dove isn't the only one who makes this sound ^-^ And I agree, it is cute background noise c:_


----------

